# general background writing service



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Note: I do not want to take over managment for your armies background, and that is not what I do.

Hello all, I would like to introduce my army background commision based service.

This is for those who want to theme thier army with background text (in addition to painting and modeling!) but have never picked up a pen and tried, or just can't be bothered to write something detailed but don't want to rush it and have a bad piece.

Basically, for a small fee payed in either bits I need (see below, list updated as I go) or gift cards to thewarstore.com I will write a piece of literature helping to detail the background of your army.

And this does not need to be warhammer related! It could be any type of piece for any type of genre or force level.

All I need from you is a PM detailing what you want in basic detail (names, thier importance, etc) and I'll do the rest.

For samples of my work please see the Invocation issue 5 (the quatar article, page 49) 

http://www.vampirecounts.net/mydownloads.php?action=browse_cat&cid=1

and also the second post of this thread:

http://trollsforge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=wastefluff&action=display&thread=1462&page=1

I have four levels of commision:

Rank 1: Small piece, 1-5 pages, negotiated bits or $1 per page

rank 2: medium piece, 5-10 pages, negotiated bitz, or $2.00 per page

rank 3: short story, 15-50 pages, negotiated bitz, or $4.00 per page (obviously a 50 page is expensive, but the time and creative planning involved is also high, this isn't my day job after all)

rank 4: custom, special pieces that are intricatly involved or multi document deals, negotiated bitz or discussed price.

Bitz/models I need:

IoB skaven
techpriest enginseer's
servitors of any type
power armor legs, torso's, power packs, and arms.
bolters with magazine feeds
anything imperial guard
anything skaven, brettonian, or tomb kings
skeletons and revenants from Mantic games
minis that represent or could represent knights or heavily armored warriors on foot.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Wants list edited.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Wants list edited once again plus a self bump. i've got two commissions on the go but i cap at three so if you want something written for your army or something else entirely this is your chance!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Just got a happy customer's summary of my service:



[email protected] said:


> Just got a commission from him, looks great, was done fast for such such good writing! I suggest his services!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

added IoB skaven to my wants list.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

And another happy customer:



Novgorod of warhammer empire said:


> A great piece of writing, recommended!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

His service is excellent! prompt replies, open to critiques. I highly recommend him!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

hello, I've just received the fluff for my Renegade IG army (you can read it here)

And I must say I am very pleased with the results k: .

Good communication with Lord Marcus, he takes into acount your wishes, gives you a realistic timeline in which the writing will take place, and he even offered to incorporate pictures from my Renegade IG blog (now called The Servants of the Fly) which I didn't even bargain for!

Highly recommended, and make sure to read his work in the above mentioned link to leave your feedback.

I know that I now love my army even more, now that it has it's own history and it's own little place in the GWS-40K-Universe.

Cheers Lord Marcus!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Quase said:


> hello, I've just received the fluff for my Renegade IG army (you can read it here)
> 
> And I must say I am very pleased with the results k: .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opportunity Quase. I certainly enjoyed bringing your army to life!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Another happy customer, this time from Dakka:



Gunny_Frost of dakka dakka said:


> All,
> 
> I have received my requested "History" and all I can say is Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lord marcus said:


> Another happy customer, this time from Dakka:


Prehaps you should try doing something for the "heretic" to get more of your stuff out there, As i might be a stick in the mud but i don't see the point of typing for warhammer....

Anyhow I hope you will prove me wrong i suggest Messaging ploss and doing something up for the Heretic to get your stuff out there.
:king:


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

The reason I accept mini's is so I can use the spending money I have for real life items like clothes, appeasing the GF, etc as well as being able to save for larger cost items on my list.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lord marcus said:


> The reason I accept mini's is so I can use the spending money I have for real life items like clothes, appeasing the GF, etc as well as being able to save for larger cost items on my list.


NO warhammer player has a girlfriend!!!!! or wife.....there just manifestations of the mind i tell you! 
:king:


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Manifestations they may be, but they must still be satiated. As such, my service.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

it was excellent! and the payment was easy.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Update: Edited my wants to reflect new collections and to phase out now uneeded items.


----------

